# "Start-up" equipment



## ELER_Photography (Dec 25, 2016)

Hi! 

I'm thinking of trying my chances in photo business by taking photos of anything (at first) that has a demand in the market - commercial events, real estate, weddings, portraits etc. 

So far photography was only a hobby and I am clueless of what is the least equipment kit to start with and what is the minimal amont of money I might need to spend on that. Could you please share your opinions about what camera should I get, what lenses I definitely need, and what are other musts in order to get the job done at the very beginning? 

Also I have an old Nikon D5000 camera with 18-55mm lense - is there any way I can use those in addition to the new equipment?

Thank you!


----------



## snowbear (Dec 25, 2016)

Welcome aboard.

As a start, you could post a few of your best images and see what kind of feedback you get.  You would be limited with the entry level equipment, but more important than the camera is your skill set and your ability to run a business.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 25, 2016)

If you want to be in the photography business the first thing to do is is to get a complete education in photography and Master all of those aspects of photography.  

The rest is easy at that point.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 25, 2016)

Your question and questions like it come up every so often here and have for years. It is difficult to know what to say to a person who uses the word Clueless in regards to opening her own business. I looked at your profile; you're 26 and female. I would try to make that work for you.

Speaking of demand for photos, one of the biggest current users for photos in every city is automobile dealerships. If there is a job that the beginning shooter can get, it is to become a car shooter for high-volume car dealers. Most of the photographers they hire do not last more than a few months, but it is a job that you can likely get. These people need new photos almost every week for every new vehicle they want to sell.

To photograph cars you don't need a lot: you need a camera,a 400 watt second electronic flash unit,a 45 inch umbrella and a battery to run the strobe. You need a moderate wide-angle for overalls and inside the car you need a small speedlight flash and a very wide angle lens.

It might not be glamorous but it is steady,dependable day-in-day-out work and it's good for part time employment. If you can do this job you'll understand a lot more about what photography for hire is about these days, for the beginner. You don't need a lot of equipment even the old d5000 will be adequate as long as you have a tripod and some auxiliary llighting.


----------



## ELER_Photography (Dec 26, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Your question and questions like it come up every so often here and have for years. It is difficult to know what to say to a person who uses the word Clueless in regards to opening her own business. I looked at your profile; you're 26 and female. I would try to make that work for you.
> 
> Speaking of demand for photos, one of the biggest current users for photos in every city is automobile dealerships. If there is a job that the beginning shooter can get, it is to become a car shooter for high-volume car dealers. Most of the photographers they hire do not last more than a few months, but it is a job that you can likely get. These people need new photos almost every week for every new vehicle they want to sell.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your answer, Derrel! 

I feel clueless only about equipment, since thechnologies are changing so quickly and I haven't followed them that much lately. The rest is clear, therefore I did no bother to discuss it further. Car dealership is not an opportunity for a photographer in Europe, but I have connections in event organizing agencies, real estate companies and know the right channels where I can get the jobs I want. 

 Thank your for your effort!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 26, 2016)

Use the connections you have, most definitely. Real estate is another consistent photo-user/buyer industry, typically the volume is lower than car dealers, and the pay is similarly low-end, and many photographers do part-time real estate work. But the iussue really is that today, MANY realty firms do their own work, and even agents know how to do the needed photos. $499 24-MP d-slrs and 12-24mm zooms are plentiful and cheap these days.

You need BUYERS for your photos more so than camera gear. if you want to appear to really know what you are doing, supplementary LIGHTING and grip equipment will separate you, and your work, form the "pack" very quickly. Everybody has a camera an a few lenses. But "real" photographers have lights, and grip gear. I would consider adding lighting and grip gear (stands, boom, clamps,etc) and actually USING it on jobs. Why? it will improve your photo results. And it will differentiate you from the gal-with-a-camera and the "natural light only" type of shooters.


----------



## Dave442 (Dec 26, 2016)

Commercial events and people photography - I would add lighting first to get started in these areas.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 26, 2016)

ELER_Photography said:


> commercial events,
> real estate,
> weddings,
> portraits
> etc.


As you become more experienced you'll find out that you'll migrate towards specific lenses for these type of situations and maybe even specific camera bodies.

So there is no "one, easy answer".  You can get by with one or two zoom lenses but your results will correlate to the technology.  Technology is one area which requires money.

For example, Weddings would be best (not that you can't get excellent results, it all depends upon the venue, lighting, etc etc etc) with 2 high end camera bodies using 24-70/2.8 and 70-200/2.8 lenses.  But you still need to know how to use everything in various situations.

So probably better to do as advised up above and get what ever jobs to gain some experience and improve your lighting capability rather than just another person with a camera.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 26, 2016)

People are "impressed" by lighting gear. Look at the Rogue Flashbender system, to get better lighting from speedlight type flash units. A flash on a flash bracket will set you apart from other people who have only a camera, and a flash in the hotshoe. Image is important, and it can help in client-to-client referrals and references. "Oh, yeah, she brought in lights and everything."

Coming in to an office to MAKE photos? Look online at Kirk Tuck's blog, titled  *The Visual Science Lab*. Look through it, and see for yourself what a real, professional photog takes to an office, to do shoots. Not only results, but ways to "do" the shoots, and the kinds of products that MAKE the photos look good.

Personality. Ideas. LIGHTING. Cameras and lenses are dead-last. As Tuck mentions, even across eras, and across generations of equipment spanning 30 years or so, LIGHTING is what makes his photos look 'different'. What makes professional photos is knowledge of lighting: type, source of light, the direction of light,the quality of light, the use of the light.

When you actually understand how lighting is so,so critical to good pictures, you'll probably realize that almost ANY camera made since 1960 could make great photos; almost any digital can make good images, if the lighting is good, and is used well.

You might be very surprised to know that even an old Canon G2 or G3 3 or 4 megapixel digicam can make gorgeous pictures if the pictures are shot with an umbrella and a 100 Watt-second flash unit, skillfully used.


----------



## astroNikon (Dec 26, 2016)

Derrel said:


> People are "impressed" by lighting gear. Look at the Rogue Flashbender system, to get better lighting from speedlight type flash units. A flash on a flash bracket will set you apart from other people who have only a camera, and a flash in the hotshoe. Image is important, and it can help in client-to-client referrals and references. "Oh, yeah, she brought in lights and everything."


yes it's so true.  People take notice when you show up with a bracket system.


----------



## chuasam (Dec 29, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> If you want to be in the photography business the first thing to do is is to get a complete education in photography and Master all of those aspects of photography.
> 
> The rest is easy at that point.


I agree that a complete education (or apprenticeship would be the first thing to do. Master it.
However, it never gets easy.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 29, 2016)

gryphonslair99 said:


> If you want to be in the photography business the first thing to do is is to get a complete education in photography* business* and Master all of those aspects of photography *business.*
> 
> The rest is easy *slightly less difficult*.


FTFY...  There's much more business than photography in a photography business.  Start off by getting the CORRECT education.


----------



## table1349 (Dec 30, 2016)

tirediron said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> > If you want to be in the photography business the first thing to do is is to get a complete education in photography* business* and Master all of those aspects of photography *business.*
> ...


 Sorry but I have to disagree. The OP in their original post sounds pretty clueless about photography itself.   Once the OP realizes how much there is to learn to become an accomplished photographer the OP should then be able to first define what equipment they need. Secondly they should be able to realize their need for a business education and plan.  At this point all I see the OP question as an unrealistic dream.  

 By learning about photography first the OP will be able to hopefully improve their photographic skills. If they still wish to get in the business then they can pursue their business education. If they decide to photography  have a business is not for them then they have lost nothing and gain photographic knowledge for their hobby. 

 An accomplished photographer in the business of photography who lacks a business education is still photographer. 
 A person in the business of photography who lacks a photography education is only fooling themselves. Focus on the skills first then worry about the business.


----------

